# Cape Cod Wedding this weekend



## goats (Mar 13, 2012)

I am going to Cape Cod this weekend for a wedding. I'll be taking the 9# and I have already tied some flies for the trip. I'll be shore fishing mid Cape, east and west because we are staying in Orleans.

Does anyone have any info. I'll spend some dough in the first fly shop I see once I arrive on Friday to get some info for $(couple flies maybe a stripping basket), but I thought checking in with the MS community may provide some useful info. Anyone?


----------

